# powershift for sale



## tbaysnowhawk (Oct 11, 2020)

So this guy on kijji is selling a Toro powershift 824 for $600.Canadian.
.I asked him how old it was ,His was 6 years old //I want to thank you guys for posting the Toro history pages ''According to them toro stopped making the powershift models in 2004-5..


----------



## 140278 (Aug 27, 2020)

maybe he has had it for only that long, 15 years old at min,


----------



## crazzywolfie (Jun 2, 2014)

maybe it was just a stupid response to a stupid question. i know that is one of the questions annoys me when selling stuff. age really means nothing in most cases. it generally means the person want something new but is too cheap to just go buy it new machine so they are usually not a serious buyer. most time stuff like this you just have to judge by condition. it is either worth it to you or not. if you want a specific older model obviously you got to find the nicest one for what your willing to spend and buy it. there are a lot of 30+year old machines out there that are in way better shape then the 5-15 year old machines out there.


----------



## Zavie (Sep 23, 2014)

Parts availability can be sketchy as the years go by


----------

